# Kindle Fire status bar?



## mfungah

I'm sure that I'm not the only person to wonder if there is some sort of replacement status bar. I personally don't find the stock bar appetizing.








I've been looking into replacing the status bar on the Fire, and I've run into trouble in two places: 1) Freezing [NOT uninstalling stock status bar], and 2) Finding a replacement.

1) When I attempt to freeze the status bar with Bloat Freezer, I come into an infinite loop of Force closings by com.android.systemui (aka status bar) and can be fixed by using adb to reinstall it.

2) I actually have no idea where to find a status bar... though i tried some free one from the market.

I'm currently rooted, on stock. with the market, go launcher, etc... and as far as I know, the systemui apk consists of the status bar, and the home, back, menu and search soft buttons.

Any ideas for a replacement status bar?


----------



## Rogan

If you want that status bar changed, you'll probably have to edit the systemui.apk's .xml files. If you were able to edit the xmls then you'd probably have to look into the pulldown menus as well.


----------



## mfungah

I'll start looking into that, this will be pretty great if I can modify it to do so.

Edit: Actually, the first problem I come across with editing the XMLs inside of the systemUI.apk is that they are in some odd format i believe. That is, using any 'regular' text editor is out of the option.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/team-inversion-conversion/116419-so-you-want-edit-xmls-more-adb-apk-manager-how-basics.html
You need to do this to get them out of binary(i believe) format. I recommend using Notepad++ or Notepad2.


----------

